# Pics of my B7 RS4 wheels (not mounted yet)



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

Thanks to Ted and Bill at Hartmann for hooking me up!


















_Modified by GLI_Man at 8:59 PM 2-15-2006_


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: Pics of my B7 RS4 wheels (GLI_Man)*

Feeling a little more creative...


----------



## jperryrocks (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Pics of my B7 RS4 wheels (GLI_Man)*

Are those the regular ones, or the high-dollar forged wheels?


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: Pics of my B7 RS4 wheels (jperryrocks)*

They're the cast versions. Cost was an issue, and saving a few pounds on an A6 seemed a little, well, inconsequential - unsprung or not.








The rubber is Falken ZE512 245/40R18 - I don't recommend the Falkens for this 18x8 wheel in the 235, as even the 245 seem a little stretched. Apparently Falkens fit a little "thin."


----------



## ckandes1 (Feb 9, 2006)

i like the Kitty! Nice wheels to. let me know what kind of a difference they make on the feel of the ride.


----------



## jperryrocks (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (ckandes1)*

Please keep us posted and put pics online when you're done...


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: (ckandes1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ckandes1* »_i like the Kitty! Nice wheels to. let me know what kind of a difference they make on the feel of the ride.

Thanks guys -- I'll definitely post more, but unfortunately with the weather in Calgary, I'll be 6 weeks before I get them mounted...







Folks at AudiWorld are running their 18" at 38 psi front, 35 back. Coming from my 16's, you can bet I'll be raving over them.


----------



## JLoh (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: (GLI_Man)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Post up some pics when they are on the car. btw: do you plan on lowering the car at all?


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: (JLoh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JLoh* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Post up some pics when they are on the car. btw: do you plan on lowering the car at all?

Thanks







No plans on lowering it yet, but I know it'll look like a raised Humvee if I don't...














I'm hoping you guys can talk me into it.


----------



## JLoh (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: (GLI_Man)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLI_Man* »_
Thanks







No plans on lowering it yet, but I know it'll look like a raised Humvee if I don't...














I'm hoping you guys can talk me into it. 

How about, "I'm going to steal your wheels unless you lower your car!" Seriously though, you already know the implications if you don't lower the car. Take a look at the Audi A6s with just the 18" options and it looks a bit high. Not too bad though.


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: (JLoh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JLoh* »_
...you already know the implications if you don't lower the car. Take a look at the Audi A6s with just the 18" options and it looks a bit high. Not too bad though.

I can just hear it now:
"He's King of the Wheel Gap!"


----------



## TooLow2.0T (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: (GLI_Man)*

So what's the offset of those?


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: (TooLow1.8T)*

I went with ET42, but they also offer the wheels in ET35. I wasn't looking for a very aggresive look. I think I'm a little


----------



## TooLow2.0T (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: (GLI_Man)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLI_Man* »_I went with ET42, but they also offer the wheels in ET35. I wasn't looking for a very aggresive look. I think I'm a little









I think you made the right choice. If the stock wheels really are ET48, than yours will still be 6mm closer to the fender. ET35 probably wouldn't fit or would stick outside the fenders.


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: Pics of my B7 RS4 wheels (GLI_Man)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLI_Man* »_Feeling a little more creative...

















wow.. what kind of camera set up did you use to take these?


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: Pics of my B7 RS4 wheels (candela!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *candela!* »_
wow.. what kind of camera set up did you use to take these? 

Thanks!









I used a Nikon D70 DLSR with a Nikon 28-105 zoom/macro lens, and a tripod. Without the tripod, you can't get the depth of field needed to keep most of the tread in focus, especially in the low light.


----------



## JLoh (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Pics of my B7 RS4 wheels (GLI_Man)*

Are the wheels on the car yet?


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: Pics of my B7 RS4 wheels (JLoh)*

Unfortunately, no.







Daytime highs are in the 40s and the lows are in the 20s, so it's a little cool for the rubber. Plus it could snow a foot here next week.







Why do I live here again?
Let me know if there's any pictures you'd like of the wheels.


----------

